# Good Car Games For Xbox!



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

Quick Guys Im about to order


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

original xbox or 360? if its 360, forza 2 or GRID.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

360. So far I got Colin Mcrea dirt. Forza 2 is out of stock. is forza one avalible for 360? I heard it's very good?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Forza one will work on 360, Grid or Forza 2 but imo Grid


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

GRID and Forza 2 are great - Forza 1 on the 360 is shocking! :lol:

I got it while i was waiting for 2 to come out and was really getting into it, then 2 arrived and the FPS and graphics were so good! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

I've got GRID. I'l order Forza when it's back in stock. I've just got Pre-owned games as there much cheaper etc. I've got £15 in point's already. Get about £20 for my order so they will be a big chunk gone


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

forza2, gears of war 1 and 2 GTA4 all a must


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

project gotham racing 4,grid,and the new midnight club is suppose to be ok to.forza 2 is the one to have though :argie:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

richjohnhughes said:


> gears of war 1 and 2 GTA4 all a must


car games


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

Hows this...










and any birthday money I'l get Forza 2 and some accessories if anybody can suggest some. i already have GH for Wii


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

pro street brand new for £10 here

http://www.play.com/Games/Xbox360/4-/3366456/-/Product.html?searchstring=prostreet&searchsource=0

30 is WELL over the odds and i would have a look for a better price on grid as well

http://www.videogamesplus.ca/product_info.php?currency=GBP&products_id=14116

great £29 brand new


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Get Forza 2 and PGR 4

Midnight Club LA isn't bad if you want to try street racing


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Get PURE.

I know its Quad racing but its still a very good game.
Forza 2 is still the best Imo.


----------



## SamurI (Dec 29, 2006)

Forza 2 has been for sale for 9.99 recently...

I'll see if i can find the site.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Anmarube said:


> Get PURE.
> 
> I know its Quad racing but its still a very good game.
> Forza 2 is still the best Imo.


Pure is AWESOME!


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Ditch GTA out of any list. What a piece of cack, having to stop every five minutes to go take some bloke out for a game of darts or some such rubbish. Arrrgghhh just want to shoot people and run them over not go on a play date with some Afro-Caribbean guy!

Forza 
Grid
Colin McRae Dirt
Pro Street
Burnout Paradise
Flatout
NFS Carbon - drifting fun
PGR 4


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

I know you said racing games but trust me on this, you have to get Gears of war 2, and if you havent played the first Gears get that first an play it.

GoW2 is amazing. and COD5 is out soon too. As for racing games i'd say get PGR4 and Forza 2, that will all you need for racing imo.


----------



## SamurI (Dec 29, 2006)

CD Wow - Forza 2 - £9.99 Free Delivery

http://www.cdwow.com/Forza-Motorsport-2/product/view/387690?tduid=f34d6462bf297ab2358fb5ed8a84325e

No excuse now! :thumb:


----------

